# HOLIDAY SPECIALS on FUSION COLLECTION HOME THEATER SEATING!



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Folks,

The year is almost over, and we have decided to run a *SPECIAL* on our *FUSION COLLECTION SEATING* ! 

Every order placed by the end of this year will receive a *discount of $50 per seat*.

Please connect me via email: - [email protected] for prices and availability.

Happy Holidays!


----------

